# what about Carmelo



## lilbasketball2 (Nov 24, 2006)

_this man he can do anything he is the best small forward in the game today playing better then Lebron​_


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

wow


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I hate run-on sentences.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol his post in the philly section is priceless...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

lilbasketball2 said:


> _this man he can do anything he is the best small forward in the game today playing better then Lebron ​_


he is playing better than Lebron....... that has remained unchanged since this summer.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

lilbasketball2 said:


> _this man he can do anything he is the best small forward in the game today playing better then Lebron​_











To Carmelo Anthony!





(anybody, anybody?)


----------



## EddieLopez (Aug 7, 2006)

im in^^


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> To Carmelo Anthony!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love it! :laugh:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

damn melo sucked tonight :/


----------



## Travis Heath (Dec 6, 2006)

He's a bonafide MVP candidate at this point. If you don't believe such sentiment, check out what Don Nelson told me a couple of weeks back:



> "I think he's an MVP candidate this year," Nelson told me on Friday morning. "I think there's no better player in the league that I've seen. I don't know what to do with him, and nobody else seems to either. I mean, he made 12 out of 18 shots against us on (Wednesday). George Karl has done a wonderful job, because the first year he was here, he wasn't getting max performance. George has taken him from a good looking young player to a superstar."


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

pac4eva5 said:


> damn melo sucked tonight :/


melo might have the occasional bad game, but everyone has them sooo he just had his that game


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Hail Melo!:yay: :worthy:


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

2dumb2live said:


> Hail Melo!:yay: :worthy:


I always wondered how guys got like 5,000+ posts...


----------



## kevin lewis (Aug 8, 2006)

carmelo is a hog


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

kevin lewis said:


> carmelo is a hog


lol WEAK!


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, I have to admit that Melo has taken that huge step up and Melo is now a legit MVP candidate. Some might recall my sharp tongue but again, I admit, Melo is now a super star. I always thought Melo was good but he's Batman alright :worthy: I hope I'm not wrong about my feel for Rudy Gay; Gay is in my book a budding star and both Melo and Gay are on my keeper fantasy league.

Note: Don't get Iverson; he's a cancer. Just an opinion.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

great. not you again...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

he better get into the all star game
everyone vote for him!


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> great. not you again...


I won't be political (actually an American living in Europe) & I rarely even post.

Back to Melo; this guy needs to be an All Star or I, plus many others I gather, will lose faith in the All Star ballot for good. McGrady...an All Star??? Not this year.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

After watching Melo drop 42 last night, hes for real. I think he has a very good shot at being the MVP if he continues to play that way.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

mmmdk said:


> I won't be political (actually an American living in Europe) & I rarely even post.
> 
> Back to Melo; this guy needs to be an All Star or I, plus many others I gather, will lose faith in the All Star ballot for good. McGrady...an All Star??? Not this year.


I dont know what McDonalds has in the fries over there, but China doesnt have a strong handle of NBA basketball over there. To vote for Shane Battier just because he plays with Ming. That is pretty weak.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

mmmdk said:


> I won't be political (actually an American living in Europe) & I rarely even post.
> 
> Back to Melo; this guy needs to be an All Star or I, plus many others I gather, will lose faith in the All Star ballot for good. McGrady...an All Star??? Not this year.


It's because he's playing with Yao. I wouldn't be surprised if Scott Padgett slipped into one of the forward spots this year.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

man i dont think melo deserves like 10 games, that guy deserved to get hit and hit even more, what a stupid thing he did!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

melo4life said:


> man i dont think melo deserves like 10 games, that guy deserved to get hit and hit even more, what a stupid thing he did!


grow up...


----------

